# Dbol Help Stopping Properly



## east.coast (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi, I think this is a simple question, I took 30mg of Dbol yesterday and 20mg today, I have decided to stop and not take any tomorrow, my friend who was guiding me on my first cycle has disappeared, what do I need to take? if anything, any help would be greatly appreciated.

36, 151lbs 15%body fat, training for 5 years, 1st cycle, would like to stop properly, diet clean 1cheat meal a week high protein


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 1, 2015)

just dont take it anymore, you should be fine as you only took it for 2 days and only 50mg total


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah....what *coneal30* said.



/V


----------



## PTPT (Feb 2, 2015)

Yea no need for PCT if your only 2 days in on d-bol. That's all you ran?


----------



## Khuzaymah (Feb 2, 2015)

Dick move to disappear bro


----------



## PTPT (Feb 2, 2015)

Asks a question and dosnt wait for every one to answer.  Oh well


----------



## east.coast (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey guys thank you for your help,  I'm an engineering student and work pt today has been crazy,  I only took it for two days and then I was to start test injections for 10 weeks,  I still would like to do a cycle sometime but my biggest fear is the recovery,  not performing,  im getting married in 4 months and if it takes a month to recover be a really shitty wedding night.  You guy have helped me a lot,  sorry again for not. Responding til now


----------



## olivianmathurian (Feb 2, 2015)

Need to take 5 mg daily each 10 kg


----------



## olivianmathurian (Feb 2, 2015)

I mean each 10 kg bodyweight


----------



## east.coast (Feb 2, 2015)

What's recovery like,  do you think it would be risking it if I did a pct if i started tomorrow. The wedding is April 21


----------



## olivianmathurian (Feb 2, 2015)

No need any recovery for d bol


----------



## east.coast (Feb 2, 2015)

If i started test tomorrow would I be recovered in time for the wedding in April,  I really want to try a cycle


----------



## olivianmathurian (Feb 2, 2015)

Need to focus your diet for get best results


----------



## east.coast (Feb 2, 2015)

east.coast said:


> What's recovery like,  do you think it would be risking it if I did a pct if i started tomorrow. The wedding is April 21



Thanks for the advise I'll focus on diet,  i eat clean and one cheat meal a week,  I'll see if i can up my proteins,  see what supplements people suggest,  still would like to try a cycle at some point


----------



## PTPT (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, d-bol will shut you down and a proper PCT should be run. Just wait until after the wedding.  I never have any issues with short cycles like you were going to do but why risk it. Your only married once. Well hopefully.  Lol

Good luck and congratulations


----------



## Lightdog79 (Feb 3, 2015)

Do research first...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## east.coast (Feb 3, 2015)

Lightdog79 said:


> Do research first...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I will, looks like I have a lot of reading to do


----------



## east.coast (Feb 3, 2015)

PTPT said:


> Yes, d-bol will shut you down and a proper PCT should be run. Just wait until after the wedding.  I never have any issues with short cycles like you were going to do but why risk it. Your only married once. Well hopefully.  Lol
> 
> Good luck and congratulations



Thanks, I'm pretty lucky, I'll wait til after the wedding looks like I have a lot of research to do, I wouldn't need PCT after two days would I? Looking forward to the first cycle after the wedding


----------

